# Nacho cheese



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got 1 of those big cans of nacho cheese from Sam's...but there's only 3 of us and only so much we can eat. Is there a way to can this? I have frozen it in ziploc bags before, but am trying to get away from freezing in case of power loss. Thanks for any help!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup. We recan our. I should probably tell you that this isn't approved yadda, yadda, yadda but I'd get bored half way through. 

Here's how I do it. Ask Jackie Â» 2009 Â» November Â» 17


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

To begin the process take the gallon can of Cheddar cheese and than pour it into a large pot. Place the pot in the oven on the lowest setting until it is fluid like in consistency. Add it to the sterilized jars and adjust the lids accordingly leaving one half inch head space in each container. Process the pints in a boiling water bath canner for at least 60 minutes. 

I did this a few weeks a go for camping. works great!


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes I use the same method and recan it to.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I make homemade alfredo sauce, cheddar sauce, etc. I pc for twenty minutes.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> I make homemade alfredo sauce, cheddar sauce, etc. I pc for twenty minutes.


Recipe??? Pretty please.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Alfredo sauce is just a white sauce with parmisian cheese melted in it and spices to taste.
Nacho sauce is a white sauce with cheddar cheese and chili spices. 
You can put some cream cheese in either one to add more richness and flavor.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I just hate to waste this stuff and thought I had heard you could can it!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> Alfredo sauce is just a white sauce with parmisian cheese melted in it and spices to taste.
> Nacho sauce is a white sauce with cheddar cheese and chili spices.
> You can put some cream cheese in either one to add more richness and flavor.


Do you use milk in your white sauce? Does it separate? Are you making a homemade white sauce or using a powder? I'm excited over the possibility of this. It would be nice to make a bunch at a time rather than making it at every meal.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't heat the cheese. I do thin it out a little and place in pint jars and pc for 25 minutes.


----------

